# Al Cole / Grandmastercole



## jks9199 (Feb 18, 2013)

We have received reliable word that Al Cole has passed.  More details will be posted when available.

RIP


----------



## Carol (Feb 18, 2013)

I hate cancer...

RIP sir :asian:


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Feb 18, 2013)

RIP GM Al Cole.  A fellow Ohioan, who dedicated his life to Taekwondo.


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 18, 2013)

.


----------



## granfire (Feb 18, 2013)

.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 18, 2013)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 18, 2013)

Hwarang.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 19, 2013)

.


----------



## seasoned (Feb 19, 2013)

.


----------



## MJS (Feb 19, 2013)

.


----------



## Instructor (Feb 19, 2013)

Rest in peace Grand Master Cole.  You are missed.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 20, 2013)

Rest in peace, sir.


----------



## Yondanchris (Apr 22, 2013)

.


----------

